# Saizen



## Jada (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys I'm planning on trying saizen hgh 8.8 mg , it brings 26.5 iu
How many iu do I have to take for fat burning and growth.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2012)

Well you need to be on it for about 6 months homeboy.  Don't need to but if you want to see good results gotta be on it for a bit of time.  Gh is good when mixed with mast test and tren.  Yummy


----------



## Azog (Oct 19, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well you need to be on it for about 6 months homeboy.  Don't need to but if you want to see good results gotta be on it for a bit of time.  Gh is good when mixed with mast test and tren.  Yummy



Hell yes. I will be trying this soon. May even throw in some var!

Jada, from what everyone has told me, 2-3iu for fatloss and anti-aging. 4-5iu and up for some growth.


----------



## Jada (Oct 19, 2012)

My plan is to be on for a while but my boy keeps telling me I need to use 15iu a day :0 he says 5iu aint shit. He uses between 15 -20 iu a day! His nuts:0


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 19, 2012)

Jada said:


> My plan is to be on for a while but my boy keeps telling me I need to use 15iu a day :0 he says 5iu aint shit. He uses between 15 -20 iu a day! His nuts:0



Then he don't have GH he has shit!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 19, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Then he don't have GH he has shit!



x2x......  15iu a day is a ronnie/cutler dose


id bet my paycheck his is bunk.


----------



## Jada (Oct 19, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Then he don't have GH he has shit!



Lmfao ) ) u went deep! )


----------



## Jada (Oct 19, 2012)

SFG that will be my new sig! Lmfao)
There is no way my friend is taking 20 iu he has to be wrong!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jada said:


> SFG that will be my new sig! Lmfao)
> There is no way my friend is taking 20 iu he has to be wrong!



or he does not know what he is talking about.


----------

